# Some of my looks



## jflo1882 (May 16, 2011)

MAC-Carbon all over lid & on outer “V”​ MAC-Satin Toupe blended in crease and under bottom lashline​ NARS-Albatross highlight brow bone & inner eye corner​ Urban Decay-Zero on waterline and tightline​ Loreal-Voluminous liquid eye liner on top lash line​ Loreal-Voluminous Mascara​ Elf-Brow duo​ 


Eyes:​ MAC-Shroom (Highlight)​ MAC-Naked Lunch (Inner Lid)​ MAC-Expensive Pink (Middle of Lid, Blended into Naked Lunch)​ MAC-Sushi Flower (Outer Lid, Blended into Expensive Pink & Crease)​ MAC-Espresso (Outer V, smudged along top & bottom lashes)​ MAC-Dipdown Eyeliner (waterline)​ Loreal Voluminous Mascara​ 


Eyes:​ Wet & Wild-I Dream Of Greenie​ Light green on inner 1/3 of lid​ Bright Green on 2/3 of the lid blended into the crease close to bridge of nose​ Bluish Green on outer V​ *For the smokey green*​ Maybelline Eye Studio- Bronze Blowout blended on outer V and lower lashline​ Maybelline Voluminous Mascara​ Urban Decay Eyeliner-Zero on lower and upper lashline​ 


  	Eyes:
MAC-Ricepaper (inner lid and highlight)​ MAC-Next to Nothing (inner 1/3 of lid)​ MAC-Paradisco (middle of lid)​ Urban Decay-Alice in Wonderland Palette- Queen & Curiouser-Outer 1/3​ Urban Decay-Alice in Wonderland Palette-Underland (Outer V)​ MAC-Sharp (Inner 1/2 Lower lashline)​ Urban Decay-Alice in Wonderland Palette-Alice (Outer 1/2 Lower Lashline)​ Urban Decay Liner-Ecstasy (top lash line)​ MAC Liner-Fascinating lower (lash line)​ www.allthingsmakeup.net


----------



## chrisantiss (May 16, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 16, 2011)

You're beautiful! Love the eye makeup in the last pic and your blush application in all of them!!


----------



## daniela_24 (May 16, 2011)

you're so beautiful and talented!!!
  	bravo!!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 16, 2011)

Very pretty looks.....I think the last one is my fave


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful looks! Please list down what you have used otherwise the post will be removed to the Say Cheese section.


----------



## jflo1882 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you ladies! Nunu thanks for letting me know! First time posting my pics!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2011)

You are beautiful! I love the first and last one.


----------



## joey444 (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful looks!! Love them all...


----------



## makeba (May 16, 2011)

the last one is by far the most beautiful pic.


----------



## HeatherMua1 (May 16, 2011)

very lovely!


----------



## RazzyJazz (May 16, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## LovelyNars (May 16, 2011)

wow you are so cute!!!


----------



## nessafoo (May 18, 2011)

You are absolutely beautiful!!  Everything looks gorgeous and the coppers and pinks accentuate your  skin tone beautifully!!


----------



## User67 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful looks! What products did you use for your face? Your skin is flawless!


----------



## jflo1882 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you! On most of them I used NARS Sheer glow, and NARS loose setting powder.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2011)

Very beautiful. Your skin and skills are awesome!


----------



## sonia84 (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, Every pic down you get more and more beautiful.


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (May 22, 2011)

omg they're so beautiful!


----------



## k.a.t (May 22, 2011)

beautiful looks! like your application, and you're very pretty.


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

I love all of your looks especially the second and fourth one!  =)


----------



## Khalia25 (May 24, 2011)

Omg, gooooorgeousss!!!!

  	What color did you use on your cheeks in the last picture? It's PERFECT.


----------



## jflo1882 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, I used Smashbox Suntan Matte and MAC Hipness blush.


----------



## francescaD (May 25, 2011)

You are very gorgeous


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 25, 2011)

very beautiful looks! all of them


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 26, 2011)

I really like all of the looks !
	my fave is the third one !


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 4, 2011)

All of your looks are so beautiful


----------



## jflo1882 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you girls!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jun 5, 2011)

Love this look!! I def have to pick up that green.


----------



## fintia (Jun 5, 2011)

love the last one


----------



## starfck (Jun 5, 2011)

love your looks


----------



## arwennn (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the last one the most! Those colors are so pretty~


----------



## jflo1882 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you! The colors were a bit brighter, and the camera just wasn't picking them up! But I was happy with the end result.


----------



## AnnieRios (Jul 25, 2011)

You have talent,I love all the looks


----------



## -bubblegumx3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the last one, your eyes look great! wish I had your make up skills!


----------



## KlassyLaLoLuv (Aug 3, 2011)

The third look is very pretty on you. I love it!!!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 3, 2011)

All the looks are so beautiful!! but what lipstick did you use?


----------



## olddcassettes (Aug 4, 2011)

oh wow  girl crush! very beautiful photos, i love your makeup, you look great! im going to be a regular visitor on your site now. hahah

  	i do have one question! I love the way your photos turned out, especially the last one, how on earth do you take the photos or what camera do you use? i love that sort of hazy effect the photo has... amazing! id love to know


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love them all!  Your skin is flawless!


----------



## Monday~ (Aug 8, 2011)

Your skin is so beautiful! The last look is my favourite, I'll definitely try it! ^_^


----------



## elizabetch (Aug 8, 2011)

you have an amazing complexion - nothing looks bad on you! you're super pretty


----------



## HMC (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW. All of these looks are gorgeous! I love all of them! Keep up the posting!!


----------



## jflo1882 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you! Which look?


----------



## jflo1882 (Sep 1, 2011)

Aw! Thank you!  I have a Sony a390. My beginner camera! I usually just use the mirror and natural light! Thank you for checking out my blog! I haven't posted in a while, or been on here or blogger in months! I need to get back to it!


----------



## FromtheAshes (Sep 5, 2011)

I like how soft and feminine everything looks


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Knew2this (Jan 21, 2012)

wow I like this especially the last one


----------



## couturesista (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Adidi (Jan 27, 2012)

OK What makeup in the whole world wouldn't look great with such beautiful features like yours??
  	liked all of your looks.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 30, 2012)

Great work!
  	I like all 4 looks!


----------



## jflo1882 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! That's too sweet!


----------



## Christy0188 (Feb 19, 2012)

very very pretty!! you got very pretty eye color and your looks makes them look more stunning!


----------

